# New Bow Help Needed



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

There are alot of good bows out there, it all depends on the money you want to spend, A quality bow is not cheap, but you can find some nice bows out there that are reasonable priced. If you can get to a archery shop try different bows see, what you feel comfortable with. Ask for help, from the staff they should steer you right on a choice.Take your time and ask alot of questions. Try to find something with a brace height at about 7", more forgiving.Dont get caught up with the speed bows, just find something that your comfortable with.


----------



## absolute42 (Jan 23, 2009)

I just went through the same thing as you and i shot every bow that i could get my hands and i settled on the Martin Firecat Pro.The new Matthews bows are nice too as are the Diamond and Bowtechs but time after time i compared everything to the Firecat plus it was 200 to 300 dollars cheaper than most of the other bows i shot.


----------



## BackwoodsKev (Mar 2, 2009)

*Used is a good option*

If you shop around you can most likely find a higher end bow used that you can purchase for the same price as some of the models you may be looking at. I personally have 2 Mathews bows for sale in the bows for sale forums. One of which is brand new.


----------

